# Work station



## stuarth44 (Oct 17, 2021)

weight abt 600kg
top 350 steel
3 rams, one to use horizontally 
one to form the rolling and plate stretching, one form part spheres
600 dollars of hydraulic fitting and file fit hose to arrive tomorrow pressure up to 3500 I only use a fraction of that, formers stretchers driven by hyd/ radial motor, flo control  to the motor and all circuits to really slow it all right down
form 1/4 steel or alu ,solenoids 24 volt


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 19, 2021)

made the forming roller some sort of synthetic bearing material, just the hoses to make up now, advantage that when roll forming the material does not leave heavy marks
these big plates i did on my  big machine


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2021)

That looks like a beautiful boat, any pictures of it completed?


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 19, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> That looks like a beautiful boat, any pictures of it completed?


yes, built 3 of those model CAPE 40   designer Mummery
i built all of these search cape 40 mummery


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 19, 2021)

i built all of those, jus t old now


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 20, 2021)

Just keep going, your work is still inspiring.


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 20, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Just keep going, your work is still inspiring.


thank you very much


----------

